# Deployment auf entfernten JBoss



## miketech (9. Okt 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe einen JBoss AS auf einem entfernten Rechner laufen. Nun möchte ich hierauf eine Anwendung deployen. Der einfachste Fall ist natürlich, das EAR in das Deploy-Verzeichnis zu kopieren. Das ist natürlich so nun ohne weiteres nicht möglich. Wie kann ich denn noch Anwendungen deployen? Oder muss ich tatsächlich erst das EAR auf den Server kopieren mittels FTP oder so und ins Deploy-Verzeichnis kopieren?

Gerade wenn man im Team arbeitet und Personen nicht gleich Zugriff via FTP auf den Server geben möchte ist diese Variante etwas unschön. Geht es noch anders?

Danke und Gruß

Mike


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2008)

Cargo, ggf. zusammen mit Maven 2.


----------



## miketech (9. Okt 2008)

Hm, Cargo gibt es wohl noch nicht für JBoss 5.0. Kann JBoss sowas nicht von Haus aus?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2008)

Stimmt, JBoss 5 ist ja auch noch nicht offiziell released, denke aber das es nicht lange dauern wird bis auch JBoss 5 unterstützt wird.

Nebenbei, irgendeinen Zugriff auf den Server musst du ja haben, FTP, SCP, etc. pp.


----------



## miketech (9. Okt 2008)

Klar, ich habe schon Zugriff. Aber es soll ja nicht jeder Zugriff via FTP oder SCP haben. Dachte das ginge vielleicht via JMX Console oder so.

Gruß

Mike


----------

